# looking for a rarity



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

OK, so I've decided to finaly take the plunge and get a sri lankan palm viper (trimeresurus trigonocephalus)



problem is, i'm having trouble locating one?

anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I am contemplating selling mine. PM me mate


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

Hamm or houten


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Not really a rarity, possibly one of the commonest arboreal vipers.

I have 2.2


----------



## mike49608 (Feb 13, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> Not really a rarity, possibly one of the commonest arboreal vipers.
> 
> I have 2.2
> 
> image


Amazing picture! One of yours?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

mike49608 said:


> Amazing picture! One of yours?


Yes it my larger female, she is a nice snake!


----------



## mike49608 (Feb 13, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> Yes it my larger female, she is a nice snake!


Very nice! Great to be able to see how much detail there is on each individual scale. :no1:


----------



## hester70 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am contemplating selling mine. PM me mate


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Not really a rarity, possibly one of the commonest arboreal vipers.
> 
> I have 2.2
> 
> image


That's simply awesome :notworthy:


----------

